# Site foreman diploma (is diploma needed)



## Rubybelle (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,
Planning move to Chistchurch, me first family tom follow. We were/ are hoping to go with work to residence visa. I did meet with a migration agency some months ago and was told site foreman was on skilled shortage and I would have no problems with visa. Now, have just about secured job there, checked out sslo, site foreman is there but a diploma qualification is needed. Anyone else in same position? Would my best option be to contact nz embassy for advice? Any help appreciated


----------



## Rubybelle (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. There is a 2 year part time course he could do but by that stage the building work would be well underway. He has his carpentry/ joinery diploma but that isn't on the skills shortage list and we were hoping to go via the work to residence visa.
We were hoping to get over there before things kick off.
Thanks again


----------

